# Burton Ion size 13 for a size 14 foot



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

Boots should fit pretty snug because they'll pack out over time. When new, you want your toes pushing into the end of the liner but not so much that they curl.

I'm not aware of any way to "extend the insole." You definitely don't want too much space in there.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Dork said:


> Hello
> 
> I orderd burton ions in size 13 but my foot is a size 14. I didnt try the boots yet but i tryed the moto in 13 they were just a bit to small. Is there a way to extend the insole or something like that.
> 
> Thx


Why I'll never buy boots online. I haven't tried enough snowboards on to know, but I'd be shocked if there isn't some variance even in the same models. It's gotta be tough to consistently find 13-14s though.


----------



## Dork (Mar 3, 2013)

It doesent cost me anything i can send them back for free if they dont fit i just didnt find any model in a shop


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

A good footbed might help a bit with the length (good arch support), if you have slightly flat feet.

Please post if they fit - I'm kind of in the same boat, a large running 13 might just barely fit.


----------



## Dork (Mar 3, 2013)

behi said:


> A good footbed might help a bit with the length (good arch support), if you have slightly flat feet.
> 
> Please post if they fit - I'm kind of in the same boat, a large running 13 might just barely fit.


I dont just have a slightly flat foot i have a flat flat foot  that could work i just have to try it out 
As soon as i try them il let u know


----------



## trez17 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've noticed that Moto's run pretty small, normally I've got a 9 (loose) and for boots 9,5. First tried a 9, but it hurt like hell when I walked or snowboard for a couple of hours, with the 9,5 with molded insoles all troubles gone. Don't know if the ION's got the same profile then Moto's. 

Nevertheless always beter to fit in a shop first , I bought the 9's in a local shop and the 9'5 online, because the 9's where pretty messed up during the break in period. Boots also didn't really packed out a lot after a few months...


----------

